

"The next big thing that will dethrone Google..." - jmtame

Does anyone know where to find the article that said the next big thing that will dethrone Google will be started by Google employees?  I'm trying to put together a blog, and I can't find this for reference.
======
raju
There is one by Cringely...

[http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2007/pulpit_20070524_0021...](http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2007/pulpit_20070524_002134.html)

~~~
jmtame
Thank you

